# Anyone interested



## GOTTACK (Jan 13, 2009)

I would like to make some (free) ads in my spare time but I need *good quality photos * and information you would like added to the ad. I also ask for permission to post the ad on my web site...

Thank you,

Lisa


----------



## SHANA (Jan 13, 2009)

You can do an ad for me. Thought maybe of my 2 stallions, Onekas Devil After Dark and Cross Country(s) New Kid In Town. Pictures of both are on my website at http://www.spharabians.piczo.com. Look in miniature section. Pm me if you need information, etc.


----------



## EAD Minis (Jan 13, 2009)

* If you want you can do one for me




I would love one. Here are a few pictures! *

Country Lanes Foxs Freedom Fighter

_32" AMHR/AMHA Grand Champion Pinto Stallion _


----------



## Amoreminiatures (Jan 13, 2009)

If you would like to do one from ANY of our stallions on our stallion page help yourself, PM me for any details you need if you would like to do them...

www.amoreminiatures.com

I sure enjoyed the fall picture you did of Tommy it looked GREAT!!

Thank You Lisa,

Janice Silvio

Amore' Miniatures


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

You can do one of any of the horses on our website....the one you did of Echo already was awesome! If you want to do one of a certain horse I may have more pictures if you dont like the ones that are on the site.


----------



## Flyin G Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

Feel free to use any of my horses as well (www.flyin-g-farm.com)...you can pm me for more info if you're interested!

Tracy


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 13, 2009)

Thank you to all whom wish to have an ad. Due to all the requests from emails and this post please be patient to receive yours as this is going to take some TIME. But thats what I asked for- time to do it in my spare time... (I can usually do 2 ads pr day in my spare time and with over a dozen requests already you can do the math). I will add some of the ads to my web site.

Thank you, thank you, thank you all.






Lisa


----------



## RedWagonMan (Jan 13, 2009)

Lisa did a ad for us this morning of our newest addition. It looks great!!! It is now on her website.

Thank you again Lisa.


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 13, 2009)

Shana

Here is one I have done-






will work on the other soon, thanks

Lisa


----------



## SHANA (Jan 13, 2009)

Thanks, looks good. Can't wait to see the other one.


----------



## LC Farm (Jan 13, 2009)

I know I am a bit late, but if you get done with the others and still want to do more here is the link to our Stallion. http://www.lc-farm.com/Acer.htm


----------



## Alisha514 (Jan 13, 2009)

I would love if you were able to do one for me of my stallion DB Lil Shadow Man.There are pictures on my website. If you need any more information PM me.

Thanks,

Alisha


----------



## GOTTACK (Jan 14, 2009)

Flyin' G Farm






Lisa


----------



## Celtic Hill Farm (Jan 14, 2009)

Ok, i'm not sure if any of these will work, you can find information on my website cetlichilldonkeys.webs.com. I think there are a couple that will.

White nose is C.H. Rising Sun

Black nose is C.H. New Hope

Logo:






~Thanks Ian


----------



## ruffian (Jan 15, 2009)

I sure am! You can go to my website and use any, or I can send you some.

Thanks - this is awesome!!!

www.limitededitionfarm.com


----------



## WhiteTailsMinis (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi Lisa - what a wonderful offer - extra practice for you and an opportunity for us to see what ideas pop into other minds as they perceive our website presentation. I think you're doing an excellent job already - without the extra practice - and you have permission to feature on your website as examples of your talent of course.





We still haven't come up with a logo yet - if you're at all interested in practicing with logos - feel free to come up with something you think would fit for us. You can use any info on our website and please know that the color scheme does NOT have to match as I'm not so sure I'm staying with those colors - the person that setup the initial webpage template for me chose that color scheme. So that gives you broader choices. I do prefer something more elegant/classy than cartoonie though.

If logos aren't something you're interested in - then definitely I too would appreciate seeing what you come up with for an ad. The first stallion, Bonus has show pictures on website but I won't have professional pics of other stallions until spring but my mares page is loaded with them.

Feel free to email or PM (a feature I haven't yet used) me if you have questions. I can also email pics directly.

Thanks so much - excited to see what you come up with.


----------



## outlawridge (Jan 16, 2009)

If you feel like trying a different type of ad, please check out our sanctuary website. There are lots of photos on there and I have quite a few more on file. We don't have an ad yet and the site is not quite finished, but it would be neat to see what you would come up with. Thank you for the offer here, even if you can't get at one for me. I know you have lots of responses already.

www.outlawridge.org


----------



## Riverdance (Jan 16, 2009)

When you have the time, I would love an ad done on my stallions.

Windchaser and Riverdance's Desperado

They are on my web site, but if you need me to e-mail their pictures, let me know.

Thanks---I really appreciate it!!!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lisa

I'd love you to do an ad for us

but our pictures are not professionally done

hope to one day

I don't know if we have any pics good enough

Thanks

Lori


----------



## anyssapark (Jan 18, 2009)

Hi Lisa

I would absolutely love one of your ads! You are doing a fantastic job!

I have a beautiful new stallion that will arrive in Australia on Thursday of this week.

Id love one to say that he has arrived





AND/OR

I have several foals for sale that i just had professional photos taken of, and i would love an ad for them?

Would you like me to email photos/details?

Renee


----------



## Echo Acres (Jan 20, 2009)

Count me in! We just got our first stallion Lilliput Acres ShowMe U Can Dance. Would love to see an ad done on him.












Contact me if you need anything else.


----------



## Doobie (Jan 20, 2009)

Would you be willing to try one that is not a horse???





I would love to get something for my dad's camilids

He has still to pick out a name for his 'Alpaca's & Llama's"

The farm name is 'ROHEDEDACA Acres'

We live in Thornloe, Ontario Canada

Dads name is Ron Scriven

He will be selling fleece, yarn, knitted products & kits

Here are some of his guys and gals...


----------



## Vanessa (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm interested, my stallion Silverado was just approved to stand at stud here in Belgium. You can find pictures of him on my site, or if you want i can mail you all the information you need. If you any any time left, because you already have a lot of reactions.


----------



## Naira3284 (Jan 21, 2009)

I usually don't post, just read and admire





But I would be interested in one for my boy. Let me know if you would make me one.

Thank you.


----------



## Latika (Jan 22, 2009)

I have been watching your ads go up and WOW, hey look SO great!!!!

I would LOVE for you to do one for my stallion/stud also, my website is www.latikastud.webs.com with photos & info, if you need more let me know!


----------



## carlenehorse (Jan 23, 2009)

I would love for you to do a ad for my stallion. Please e-mail me if you are interested in doing one for me and I will send you the pictures.

Thanks Carlene

[email protected]


----------



## Boinky (Jan 23, 2009)

I would love to have my stallion done! [email protected]


----------



## CheyAut (Jan 23, 2009)

Totally understand if you've got too many, but if you want to do some more... 

VFG El Arlequin (Spin)'s album:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...Spin/?start=all

C.J. Cameo's Royal Chianti (Chianti)'s album:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...anti/?start=all

CheyAuts Star Spangled Tucker (Tucker)'s album:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...cker/?start=all

Forgot to say, if you put a farm logo on them that mine's here:

http://smg.photobucket.com/albums/v295/Che...eyautlogo-1.jpg

And info on my boys here:

http://www.cheyautranch.com/My_Homepage_Files/Page11.html

CheyAut Ranch

www.CheyAutRanch.com

Jessi


----------



## Versatility Farm & Training (Jan 30, 2009)

If you still want more ads to do, e-mail me and I can give you pictures and info to do some for me.

Thanks

[email protected]


----------



## Reble (Jan 31, 2009)

Went and checked out more of your ads they are Great...


----------



## Naira3284 (Feb 1, 2009)

I just checked them out too, they are beautiful!!


----------

